# Datenbanken und einige Anfängerfragen



## Wang (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich komme bald ins fünfte Semester und dann stehen endlich mal die interessanten Themen wie Datenbanken an.  Die beiden Stichworte lauten: Java und MySQL.

Um mich etwas vorzubereiten aber vor allem aus persönlichem Interesse mache ich mich mit den Grundlagen von MySQL vertraut. Dabei habe ich einige Fragen und es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nehmen könnte, sie zu beantworten:

- Wird in der beruflichen Praxis auch auf Kommandozeilenebene gearbeitet, oder gibt es namhafte GUI-Anwendungen, auf die die Firmen Wert legen?
- Für mich völlig neu ist das Zusammenspiel Server <-> Datenbank, insbesondere auch damit zusammenhängende Themen wie Web-/Applicationserver, Servlets, JavaServer Pages und Enterprise JavaBeans. Ich denke es gibt hier viele Menschen, die beruflich mit all diesen Themen zu tun haben und es wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn jemand anhand eines Praxis-Beispiels die Verwendung/Bedeutung dieser Themen verdeutlichen könnte...?

Ich bedanke mich vielmals für Eure Mühe!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## Crian (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo, ich arbeite beruflich auch gerade mit Java und MySQL. Bei MySQL gibt es auch eine sehr nette Oberfläche, um Abfragen abzuschicken und die Datenbank zu verwalten. Eigentlich dachte ich, ich würde das auf Kommandozeilenebene machen, aber das ist einfach sehr praktisch.

Nennt sich MySQL Workbench.


Was genau würdest du denn gerne hören? All die Beispiele die du nennst, verwende ich nicht.


----------



## Wang (16. Aug 2011)

Dieses Tool kannte ich noch gar nicht, aber es scheint sehr professionell zu sein. Danke dafür. 

Bis auf MySQL und XML in Webinformationssysteme kommen die von mir angesprochenen Themen im Studium eigentlich gar nicht vor. Da diese Themen aber meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig sind (man denke nur an die verteilten Systeme in Firmen), möchte ich mir zumindest Basic-Skills aneignen.

Vielleicht sollte ich dann auch bei den Fragen mit den Basics anfangen:
Was sind denn in Unternehmen die klassischen Anwendungsbereiche von MySQL (wird das z.B. in der Sendungsverfolgung von DHL verwendet, wie ist das Zusammenspiel mit JAVA)?

Thanks!


----------



## Niki (16. Aug 2011)

Bei uns (Bank) wird MySQL nur für kleine interne Anwendungen verwendet. z.Bsp als Datenbank für unsere automatische Logfile Auswertung. Für richtig große JEE Anwendungen wird Oracle verwendet.


----------



## maki (16. Aug 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## Wang (16. Aug 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*



Schon zum zweiten Mal...


----------



## maki (16. Aug 2011)

Wang hat gesagt.:


> Schon zum zweiten Mal...


Nö, dieser Thread ist zum ersten mal verschoben worden, je nachdem wie es weitergeht, vielleicht auch nochmal..


----------



## Wang (16. Aug 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Nö, dieser Thread ist zum ersten mal verschoben worden, je nachdem wie es weitergeht, vielleicht auch nochmal..



Das stimmt nicht.  Ich hatte ihn in der Plauderecke gepostet, dann hat ihn jemand in den Anfängerbereich und jetzt ist er in der Softwareentwicklung...

Wie auch immer. Bitte postet auch weiterhin! :toll:


----------



## maki (16. Aug 2011)

> Das stimmt nicht.  Ich hatte ihn in der Plauderecke gepostet, dann hat ihn jemand in den Anfängerbereich und jetzt ist er in der Softwareentwicklung...


Ahh.. ok.
keine Ahnung wer ihn aus der Plauderecke rausverschioben hatte, ich jedenfalls nicht 

*wieder hinter den Vorhang verschwinde*


----------



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2011)

Wang hat gesagt.:


> - Wird in der beruflichen Praxis auch auf Kommandozeilenebene gearbeitet, oder gibt es namhafte GUI-Anwendungen, auf die die Firmen Wert legen?


HeidiSQL,PHPAdmin...
Ansonsten für nicht MySQL
Oracle SQL Developer, DBVisualizer




Wang hat gesagt.:


> - Für mich völlig neu ist das Zusammenspiel Server <-> Datenbank, insbesondere auch damit zusammenhängende Themen wie Web-/Applicationserver, Servlets, JavaServer Pages und Enterprise JavaBeans. Ich denke es gibt hier viele Menschen, die beruflich mit all diesen Themen zu tun haben und es wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn jemand anhand eines Praxis-Beispiels die Verwendung/Bedeutung dieser Themen verdeutlichen könnte...?



Viel zu aufwendig alles zu erklären.
Ein Buch oder CD über JEE6 kaufen. Lesen und programmieren.
Für den Einstig ganz angenehm

Java EE 6 | Anwendungen entwickeln mit JSF, CDI, EJB und JPA - Inhalte


----------



## Wang (16. Aug 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> HeidiSQL,PHPAdmin...
> Ansonsten für nicht MySQL
> Oracle SQL Developer, DBVisualizer



Gibt es eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen MySQL und einer Oracle-Datenbank bzw. was wird in Unternehmen bevorzugt?



SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Viel zu aufwendig alles zu erklären.
> Ein Buch oder CD über JEE6 kaufen. Lesen und programmieren.
> Für den Einstig ganz angenehm
> 
> Java EE 6 | Anwendungen entwickeln mit JSF, CDI, EJB und JPA - Inhalte



Der Link ist wirklich gut, das ist genau das richtige für die Semesterferien (wenn man wegen Klausuren ohnehin immer noch gebunden ist). 

Dennoch wäre ich für ein paar Worte bezüglich dem Zusammenspiel einer Datenbank mit Web-/Applicationservern sehr dankbar. Wirklich nur ein paar grobe Sätze, um einen allgemeinen Eindruck zu gewinnen, da mein Denken noch zu elementar ist.


----------



## Niki (17. Aug 2011)

Gut dann mal von mir eine kurze Erklärung, bitte korrigieren/ergänzen wenn was nicht passt:

In einem Applikations- Webserver wird die Datenbank im Normalfall mittels Datasource konfiguriert. Diese wird über JNDI (Namens und Verzeichnisdienst) den Applikationen im Server verfügbar gemacht. Der Zugriff in die Datenbank erfolgt meistens über eine eigene Persistenzschicht (Hibernate, JPA, Eclipselink,...), welche OR-Mapper genannt werden. Diese OR-Mapper werden mit der Datasource konfiguriert. Nun musst du dich selber nicht mehr über die Datenbank-Verbindung kümmern. Der Applikationsserver übernimmt auch automatisch das Pooling von den Verbindungen.


----------



## Swoop (25. Aug 2011)

Wang hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen MySQL und einer Oracle-Datenbank bzw. was wird in Unternehmen bevorzugt?



Hm der größte Unterschied wird wohl der Preis sein. Oracle verlangt für ihre eigene DB n haufen Kohle und MySQL ist Open-Source.
Ich benutz auch HeidiSQL bei MySQL Datenbanken. Find das ganz gut.


----------



## TheDarkRose (25. Aug 2011)

Mich wundert es das PostgreSQL noch nicht gefallen ist.


----------

